
Why you need (or don't need) a NoSQL database - aliuy
https://medium.com/@aliuy8/why-you-need-and-don-t-need-a-json-document-database-43cde075e248#.fbilqv16j
======
ngrilly
This is an interesting post, but I'd like to add that modern RDBMS like
PostgreSQL 9.5 or MySQL 5.7 are perfectly able to store, index and query JSON
documents (for example using the jsonb data type in PostgreSQL combined with
GIN/GIST indices). This means they can handle quite well a scenario involving
heterogeneous data. The scenario where they remain weak is dealing with a
large volume and/or velocity of data, beyond the limits of vertical scaling,
and I agree with the author on this.

